
Exploring San Jose's abandoned mental asylum - 80mph
https://imgur.com/a/oHHUmqo
======
80mph
[https://www.reddit.com/r/bayarea/comments/aekw67/exploring_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bayarea/comments/aekw67/exploring_san_joses_abandoned_mental_asylum/)

